# Info par produktiem >  Bezvadu videonovērošanas kameras

## Texx

Skatījos tevalo mājas lapā novērošanas kameras. Mani interesē krāsaina bezvadu kamera un otrā galā uztvērējs ar video izeju. Audio var būt un var arī nebūt. Galvenais jautājums kurš komplekts ir labākais uztveršanas attaļuma ziņā? Varbūt kādam ir pieredze ar kaut kādiem konkrētiem modeļiem?

----------


## Sleedzis

http://www.lukares.lv/catalogue.html?l=1&c=11646
sheit ir leetas bezvadu kameras,
internetaa mekleeju info par to kura maksaa 40 LS un atradu ka taa ir kraasainaa un laikam velk 100M aartelpaas ,50M iekshtelpaas un vinjai ir skanja!   ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja vajag lielāku attālumu, tad vienā , vai abos galos vajag pielikt virziendarbības antenas. Kustīgiem objektiem šīs kameras neder, jo nepārtraukti rodas interferences traucējumi. Kustībai vajag uztvērēju ar divām antenām. Bilde jau arī nav nekāda dižā- web kameru līmenī.

----------


## Sleedzis

nuu viens draugs ljoti liidziigu kameru lika savaa robotaa -raadiovadaamaa mashiiniitee un zini, nekaada vaina   ::

----------


## Texx

Man tās kameras varētu būt statiskas, vienkārši tā vieta ik pa laikam mainīsies. Galvenais jau gribas zināt cik apmēram ir tā uztveršanas zona, jo negribas nopirkt un konstatēt, ka no vienas ēkas uz otru tomēr nevelk. Diez vai man kāds to kameru veikalā pēc tam mainīs.   ::  Man tur nebūs atklāts lauks, signālam būs jāiziet vai jāapiet vairākas sienas. Bet par tām antenām tā varētu ir laba doma.

----------


## Didzis

Ja Tev priekšā ir šķēršļi, tad neviens nepateiks, kā tā kamera darbosies. Viena lieta ir riģipša fufeļa siena, kurai visi radioviļņi lien cauri, otra lieta betona monolīts mūris, kuram nekas nelien cauri. Iemaksā veikalā naudiņu un paņem paprovēt. Ja nederēs aiznes atpakaļ un naudu dabūsi atpakaļ. Es tā esmu daudzas kameras baudījis veikalā Satelīts. Tomēr, nekā labāka par kabeli videosignālam pagaidām neviens nav izdomājis.

----------


## Texx

Kas tas par veikalu Satelīts? Kur atrodas? Nu nevarēšu šoreiz kabeļus izvilkt jāsadabū tādas jaudīgākas bezvadu variantā.

----------

